# Help finding a name for my character



## BlueIceHusky (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the place for this thread. Anyway, I've been haveing problems coming up with a name for my male anthro husky character. Its been months and still couldn't come up with a name for him. If anyone is friendly enough to write down some suggestions for me, that would solve this problem of mine. Here's a link of what he looks like. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3670913
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3708274

I'm not lazy, but I really can't think up a name for him. Thank you for your patience and help!

BlueIceHusky


----------



## Morroke (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like a Derrick, or maybe Vinnie.


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

You almost put this in the right place, but not quite. Should be in fursona personas. 

And I say Oskar Brodie.


----------



## Luca (Jun 5, 2010)

I like the way he looks. But as for a name I'm not that creative so I can't really help.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

How bout Gunther? Or maybe Winslow?


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 5, 2010)

ive been trying to find a name for him to help but im seriously stumped....:c


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 5, 2010)

I think Lucas would fit.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 5, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I think Lucas would fit.



Blucas cuz hes blue ho ho ho :V


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Blucas cuz hes blue ho ho ho :V


 Dont ever have kids! Lol


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 5, 2010)

I kinda like Lucas. We can call him Luke. Lucas Jones. L.J. for short. 

Ronald comes to mind too. Kinda looks like the type of guy that goes by a nick name because he isn't fond of his real name.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Dont ever have kids! Lol



offtopic:  no lie my mom said that my dad told the doctor my name was "Spot" before my mom stopped him.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Hmm...Winslow's never failed me before. Yeah, how about Megatron? I can swear made it up but it sounds so damn familiar.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> offtopic:  no lie my mom said that my dad told the doctor my name was "Spot" before my mom stopped him.



Spot because you were a spot ho ho ho :V

see how it feels?!


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Spot because you were a spot ho ho ho :V
> 
> see how it feels?!



...wat? :/


----------



## Jesie (Jun 5, 2010)

How about Silver Paw Star White Wolf Penis Lover?

Too over done?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> ...wat? :/



In your mommy's belly? Ya know..you were a spot?


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey the thread got moved!

Also why are we using normal names? Our moderators have names like Nylak,Xaerun, Carenath and Ariel so we can think of something a little different, can't we?


----------



## Jesie (Jun 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> Hey the thread got moved!
> 
> Also why are we using normal names? Our moderators have names like Nylak,Xaerun, Carenath and Ariel so we can think of something a little different, can't we?



Ahem:




Jesie said:


> How about Silver Paw Star White Wolf Penis Lover?
> 
> Too over done?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> Hey the thread got moved!
> 
> Also why are we using normal names? Our moderators have names like Nylak,Xaerun, Carenath and Ariel so we can think of something a little different, can't we?



I don't think we want to name him after the mods, ukay?


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> In your mommy's belly? Ya know..you were a spot?



ohhhhhh I get ittttt :3c

back on topic: presh   <-- keyboard quick little type at random.


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I don't think we want to name him after the mods, ukay?



That's not what I meant and you know it.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 5, 2010)

I think Danny.


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 5, 2010)

Tonrar? Inuit for devil. He doesn't look much like a devil, but I like it.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Ahem:



I think what you meant to say was "no comment".





fuckin shitposter


----------



## Jesie (Jun 5, 2010)

How about we change your name to cock-lover sparkle tail?

That sounds GREAT.




MichaelFoster said:


> I think what you meant to say was "no comment".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll shit post as much as I damn well please on a shit thread.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Jesie said:


> How about we change your name to cock-lover sparkle tail?
> 
> That sounds GREAT.



Wait, are you talking to me?


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

Broadshire? Maybe that should be a last name...


----------



## BlueIceHusky (Jun 5, 2010)

I like Winslow and Lucas, but I'll wait for more suggestions, so I will put these in my list. Keep thinking, I'm sure there are a couple more out there. =)


----------



## Jesie (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Wait, are you talking to me?



Maybe?


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

BlueIceHusky said:


> I like Winslow and Lucas, but I'll wait for more suggestions, so I will put these in my list. Keep thinking, I'm sure there are a couple more out there. =)



Do you want it to be a normal name appropriate for the Western speaking world, or can we go nuts?


----------



## Jesie (Jun 5, 2010)

SHIMMERFIRE WOLFDURP.


DURPDURPDURP.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Maybe?



Hahahaha! Teehee.


----------



## Nerdywolf (Jun 5, 2010)

How about Dietrich (Pronounced Dee-Trick)? Or Dimitri? Russian names are cool XD


----------



## BlueIceHusky (Jun 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> Do you want it to be a normal name appropriate for the Western speaking world, or can we go nuts?


 
Why not both, I'm up for ideas. And thanks for helping me you guys, I really appreciate this.:-D


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 5, 2010)

Sam.  *walks away*


----------



## BlueIceHusky (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok, well they are all great, just have to think which one is best.


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 5, 2010)

Dustin maybe?


----------



## BlueIceHusky (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll add it to the list.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

BlueIceHusky said:


> I'll add it to the list.



O: you have a list? What's it like? Did it hurt when you got it?


----------



## BlueIceHusky (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> O: you have a list? What's it like? Did it hurt when you got it?


 
I'm writing down every name, then narrowing them down to the ones I like, but it could use some time for more. Did it hurt? Yes, paper cuts.


----------



## Emba~Lyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Krishna???


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jun 5, 2010)

Mr. Potato Head.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 5, 2010)

Ashgabat.


----------



## Willow (Jun 5, 2010)

He kinda looks like a Liam 

Oh and, why are we giving Jesie attention, just sayin'


----------



## DReaper3 (Jun 5, 2010)

Brent


WillowWulf said:


> Oh and, why are we giving Jesie attention, just sayin'


 I got 'em on my ignore list, so i'm oblivious to their comments.


----------



## BlueIceHusky (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, the ones that sound correct and smexy are Winslow, Lucas, Danny, Dustin, and Brent. I like Dustin and Winslow, but what do you think? If you got another name, feel free to post it down here. Thanks!

BlueIceHusky


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

Name him Vinyl.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 6, 2010)

Alan.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Alan.


Steve.

Or Lance.


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jun 6, 2010)

His name shall be, Mike Ocksbig.


----------

